# Breeding discussion



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

As of late I've been breeding a few of my pet shop mice since I don't yet have any good mice from breeders to breed. I've been carefully selecting which mice I breed, and I was curious.. Is it possible to breed pet shop descendents into healthy mice over time?

Also, I'd love to learn more about mouse genetics if anyone is willing to help me. I already know gerbil genetics like the back of my hand, so I'd assume it won't be too hard for me to learn mouse genetics.

It seems like I had some more questions, but I can't remember them at this time..


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I know I've used this example before, but I'll post it again. Both mice were born on April Fools, but the white one is one of mine from a line I've been breeding since October of '11, and the argente was one from another breeder who got its parents from Petco (I think they were 6 weeks at the time?). While my line isn't perfect yet, you get see where its gone in close to two years. Cordanes mice might be good ones to look at when alls you have is petstore quality to start with, hers are doing great!



















As for genetics, just post your questions and people will be sure to help!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I do see a difference, but I was mainly referring to health than appearance. Can pet store mice be bred to be not so prone to getting sick?

Also, I plan on one day getting some good mice from a breeder whenever I can afford a mini-vacation to go pick them up. Right now I'm just breeding what I have as a hobby. I'm not giving any of the babies away.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, you just have to select the most robust and healthy mice.

I'm starting off a line of tan merles, and have found that I'm having way more problems with the adults then I do currently with my white ones. I can't remember if I had the same problems starting with my whiteish line, but a couple gens in and I'm having less problems already. It just takes time!


----------

